# 2018 Chevy Bolt Premier



## Gigawatts (Aug 8, 2013)

They are pretty nice. 2 friends of mine in the Houston Electric Auto Association have them and they regularly get 250+ miles per charge. One of them said he got 320 miles on a charge when he primarily drove on side streets at and below 60 mph. 

Nice color!


----------

